# am i over protective?



## Alexia (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been in a long distance relationship with a guy for past 4 yrs now. It's been kinda on and off but we both loved each other nonetheless. I don't know, but I am kind of a possessive person, I get mad when I see him talking to girls and most of the times its girls posting on his fb writing things like ''sweetie, honie'' etc etc. I wasn't like this before but after he dumped me for his ex back in 2008, i mentally became this way. I dont know why but lately all i feel is he is two timing me. He got me a laptop as birthday gift 3 days ago, but it doesnt mean he has been nice to me, all he does is show me attitude and ignore me and the other time, he is sweet to me. He decided to hide our relationship from people and its been 5 months now, he wont make it public coz he said this relationship has embarrassed him a lot (on and off thing) and his friends makes fun of him so he wants to hide it. I saw some girls complimenting on his fb pics like ''juicy lips'' i couldn't take it and ended up sending her a msg to back off of my man, she brought in all her friends to drool over him, he came and fought with me and got mad at me for talking to his friend. We got back but i still cant get over what he did. I see them posting **** on his fb still and he lets them. So whenever he is out, I feel he is with another girl or doing something like cheating. All he does is sit online and check ''hot chicks'' out and then says he loves me. I was calling him last night and he kept ignoring the calls. I asked him this morning where he was and he exploded on me, he said i should stop calling him when he doesnt answer, he was with a lot people etc and that i should stop playing questionnare with him all the time coz he hates it and its getting annoying now. I feel I am possessive but theres a reason why I am, I am just paranoid and insecure. Our relationship made him do all this, he was amazing before. Is there a problem with me? am I too possessive? should I give him space? I am not ugly but I feel so worthless please help me through this


----------

